
Microsoft patents a clever magnetic USB-C Surface connector - ceoloide
https://patentscope.wipo.int/search/en/detail.jsf?docId=US235228437&tab=NATIONALBIBLIO&queryString=ALLNAMES%3A%28Microsoft%29&recNum=5&maxRec=99144
======
flatfilefan
Could you please kindly unroll or post a link to a picture. From the link it’s
not clear what this thing exactly does or looks like.

